Fake Britain: A Map of Fictional Locations in England, Scotland and Wales - DanBC
======
gaspoweredcat
i think you need to fix this, its not a link

~~~
eesmith
Looks like it should have been to [https://londonist.com/london/maps/fake-
britain-map-fictional...](https://londonist.com/london/maps/fake-britain-map-
fictional-locations-england-scotland-wales) .

"The Island", btw, is where the HMS Troutbridge was based.

Inner and Outer Qwghlm are from The Baroque Cycle series -
[http://baroquecycle.wikia.com/wiki/Qwghlm](http://baroquecycle.wikia.com/wiki/Qwghlm)

